# New Kitty



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I have family visiting from Ohio so we were at my parent's house to see them this evening. We were there till it was about time for the kids to go to bed and get home to feed the animals. 

When I got out of the truck I heard a faint mewing. I do feed a tom cat on the front porch right now who'd recently taken up residence here. I can't turn away a hungry feline. 

Anyway, I called to the kitty and then spotted it on the porch trotting towards me. A little dark gray kitten, wet from the rain and lost. I of course scooped it up and carried it in the house, which was about the time I smelled a bad stink on the kitty. I took it to the tub and washed it quickly. Dried it off good and turned it loose again. Few minutes later I'd picked it up and felt grit on its neck so I suspected fleas. Looked and found the stink again and the source of it. A nasty hole which was oozing puss. So my husband held the kitty while I flushed it and poured proxide on it a few times. Then I flushed it with penicillin and have put it in a crate for the night.

What I'd like to know is the dosage of penicillin to medicate it myself. I don't want to have to take it to the vet if I don't have to. I have dealt many times with homeless cats and have rehomed many and kept the rest. Our cat numbers have actually gone down with the loss of one of our foster cats this year, but I hadn't intended to have another anytime soon.

(We have 4 inside cats) and the tom outside. All of my cats have been rescues. Some have even found me. I do have a very soft spot for cats too. So I'd like to take care of it myself and possibly just let it live here with us inside and have it spayed in due time. My daughter is already trying to name her and wants to keep her of course. 

If I can't do it myself then she'll likely have to go to the vet. Seems all my trips to the vet lately have resulted badly. Last few times have been to end up euthanizing a pet and its heartbreaking. 

Anyway, I'll try to get some pictures of the baby soon.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: New Kitty, Anyone have the dosage for Penicillin for cats?*

She was crying in her crate so I of course was suckered and let her out. She has been stuck to me since...

















In good spirits...

















Jealous...









Boo Boo...









All tuckered out...









So she's out like a light right now. Gotta get myself to bed soon too so she's going to have to go in the crate. Poor baby.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: New Kitty, Anyone have the dosage for Penicillin for cats?*

I gave 1/4 a cc pen g once a day to a kitty once when he was really sick and he pulled through. I don't know if this is the recommended dose though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Kitty, Anyone have the dosage for Penicillin for cats?*

awe she is real cute.

I know in goats you cant od them on penicillin - I wonder if that is the same for cats???


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: New Kitty, Anyone have the dosage for Penicillin for cats?*

 cute

sorry no clue on the pen.


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: New Kitty, Anyone have the dosage for Penicillin for cats?*

Ashley, I had a momma cat that showed up here at my house and she had a pus oozing spot like that. I put calendula gel on it and it didn't have pus in it the next day and started to scab over and heal. In a couple of days it was fine. You can get it at Whole Foods. I know one is in Greenville off of 85 or you can order it at www.mothernature.com. Deliliah had a raw nose from discoid lupus and it has started to heal with the gel. We've been trying to work with her nose for two years with the vet and nothing worked. I really believe in this stuff. Make sure you get the gel as it absorbs into the skin. It won't hurt if it is licked as Deliliah and the cat licked it without any problems. By the way it is in the human aisle not the pets. We also just rescued a momma cat and 5 kittens. It never ends here. I took momma cat to be spayed and am working on taming kittens so I can fix them now. We are up to 12 outside cats at the moment due to poeple throwing them out. The goats don't know what to think. Laura


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: New Kitty, Anyone have the dosage for Penicillin for cats?*

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_t...a_cat_for_penicillin_G_injectible_Pen-Aqueous

hope that helps

I use fura dress, our son had it for his cattle if they got a cut whiling logging with them. I use it on my goats, cats, dogs, even myself works wonders once there is no puss


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: New Kitty, Anyone have the dosage for Penicillin for cats?*

What a cute baby. Glad he/she has a new home.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: New Kitty, Anyone have the dosage for Penicillin for cats?*

Thanks everyone. That's pretty much the dosage I found online too. .5 for adult cats and half for kittens.

Her injury is dried out today and doesn't seem to have any puss in it either. Looks a million times better. She favors it none and she is a very happy kitten. Haven't seen her pick or scratch it at all.

Thanks again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New Kitty, Anyone have the dosage for Penicillin for cats?*

she is so cute......good luck with her.....sounds like... she is doing really well... :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: New Kitty, Anyone have the dosage for Penicillin for cats?*

This little kitty is full of personality. Always demanding attention. I've been spoiling her and so has my daughter. She's either with her or with me whenever she's out.

Her neck looks a lot better. Dried out good and I think there could be some dead tissue that's going to have to die off and come off yet but she's doing very well so far. The smell has not returned and she is super active.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Kitty, Anyone have the dosage for Penicillin for cats?*

oh thats great. I hope I get a kitten once my older cat dies (18 years) but I wont be searching for her - animals just seem to find us.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: New Kitty, Anyone have the dosage for Penicillin for cats?*

This cat has the biggest mouth of any one cat I've seen. We let her out often and she follows us around whining. Don't know if I can take a whole lot of this so I hope she chills out soon. My cats mew every so often but not much. I have never had a kitten this noisey. Wonder if that's why she was let out here.

Anyway, she's doing great though so we're very happy about that.


----------

